# Question about my new charger Guest model #2611A



## justfish'in (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok I just got a Guest 10amp 5/5 charger. At the moment I only use one battery for the TM but I plan to double it so I got a 5/5. I tryed using it to charge the single battary and the indicator light stayed on ready. It will not switch to charge. Is this because it's not connected to a second battary?
And YES I did read all the instructions front to back and back to front. 

Got no help at bass pro. So Thanks in advance because if no one answers this post I'll still feel like it was more productive then waiting for some one to help me there :x


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 1, 2008)

I have the same charger, and it did the same thing when I tried to charge only one battery, just messing around after I got it. Hooked it up to two and it did its thing


----------



## justfish'in (Jul 1, 2008)

Well thats a good sign. Do you know if it can be hooked up to a single for now? If not I'll be picking up a battary next week. Do I need to replace the first when I get the second one or is it best to start with to new ones?


----------



## Popeye (Jul 1, 2008)

I do believe you can connect both sets of wires to one battery to force it to charge. If you are planning on adding another battery to the TM you really want them to be about the same age and most definately the same size. So where do you fish?


----------



## justfish'in (Jul 2, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> I do believe you can connect both sets of wires to one battery to force it to charge. If you are planning on adding another battery to the TM you really want them to be about the same age and most definately the same size. So where do you fish?



I've tried but still no luck. The existing battary came with the boat I just got. May be its bad?
I fish alot of local ponds like Independence grove 21 & 137, lake linden 132 & 83, 
ravens 173 & 45, and other spots so small I don't think they have names and I hope they stay that way  :wink:


----------



## Popeye (Jul 2, 2008)

I would have the battery load tested. The Service center I take my boat to (BPS) told me sometimes if the battery is too low the charged doesn't "see" the battery so it won't turn on. It would need to see at least 11 volts before it would start.

I've done some ice fishing on Lake Linden last year, some nice sized Gills in there. One guy got a couple nice 10" gills through the ice last year.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 2, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> The Service center I take my boat to (BPS) told me sometimes if the battery is too low the charged doesn't "see" the battery so it won't turn on. It would need to see at least 11 volts before it would start.



Really? That's good info for future reference.

I haven't purchased on onboard charger yet but may stick with my old reliable if an onboard needs a kick start to begin with after a hard day on the water.


----------



## redbug (Jul 4, 2008)

You don't want t hook up the 2 sets of leads to one battery. the guest charger will need 2 batteries to work. any battery that drops below 8 volts is trash and will not be able to be recharged and hold that charge. 
My friend had a brand new AGM battery and his charger blew a in line fuse and read charged he used it for the day and it dropped down to 5volts by the end of the day he recharged it and it read 12.8 volts until he turned his Trolling Motor on and the voltage dropped he was able to get it replaced under warranty

Wayne


----------

